# Any try this with resin



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Check this out it has all kind of possibilities for modeling

http://www.coolminiornot.com/shop/tools-and-misc/instant-mold.html

Roger Corrie


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

Very interesting find.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*The Instant Mold softens with heat...*

So would the resin cause the mold to lose it's shape while the resin cured?


Scott


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Don't know I ordered some and will let you know


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Uh, Did you read step 4. ??? I think heat will deform it... They reccomend Kneadatite stick putty, that's the stuff you mix equal parts, suppose to harden up...RM


----------



## bondoman2k (Jan 13, 2003)

As RM stated, read step 4. ALL two part 'liquid' resins (Alumilite, Smooth On, Micro Mark, etc.) are 'chemically cured'. Which means that when they harden, they create heat. Unless you can find a VERY slow drying resin, that doesn't create much heat, pretty sure it's not gonna work for that purpose.
But, I'm sure there will be a LOT of other things it can be used for! 
Ron (Bondo) :dude:


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

If nothing else you could use a 5 min epoxy or just the clay to make small parts you want to modify then make a regular mold of them. Should work pretty goood for modifying exhaust


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Hey, If you don't experiment, you'll never know...I'm sure there's some possibilities...Ain't modeling great!!! RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

The heat generating part is where I stopped too. Just how warm does 2 part resin get when curing? 170 degrees is pretty hot...


----------



## slotbubba (Jan 28, 2010)

I would say from holding a mixing cup a little too long, close to 120F?


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

It sure is and what I am trying to do with standard TJETS it should make things easier on the detailparts I need


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Roger, have you tried this stuff??? I'm sure you might want to mold something besides your finger, lol. RM

http://www.alumilite.com/howtos/AlumiliteMoldPutty.cfm


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Roger, have you tried this stuff??? I'm sure you might want to mold something besides your finger, lol. RM
> 
> http://www.alumilite.com/howtos/AlumiliteMoldPutty.cfm


 
I did try it a couple years back, but it did not work as well as I had hoped


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

For small quick molds I use Silly putty. Put it into a small box or bottle cap. let the part sit for a few mins and quickly pull it out. Pour in the epoxy or resin and voila instant small part.


----------

